# Turned My 15 Into A 21 Shadow Pro Palette!!



## Ksayare (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm not sure if anyone has posted on this before, but OMG!!! 21 SHADOWS CAN FIT INTO THE PRO PALETTE!!!
I popped off the plastic tray that holds the shadows- and THE WHOLE BOTTOM OF THE PALETTE IS MAGNETIC! 
I'm ridiculously excited right now...














EDIT: IT FITS 25 SHADOWS!!!


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 9, 2009)

thats awosme i plan on doing this once i depot


----------



## chynegal (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it really hard to pop out the insert


----------



## Ksayare (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_Is it really hard to pop out the insert_

 
No, it's not too hard. I just stuck an exacto blade in the corner and pried it open from there.


----------



## so0xpink (Jun 9, 2009)

ohhh howw cool! i will definitely be trying this out! thanks!


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 13, 2009)

Very cool thanks


----------

